# UFC 180...Mmm, Cauliflower



## AWP (Nov 15, 2014)

Notable for this:







http://www.mmafighting.com/2014/11/...a-eye-defeats-leslie-smith-after-gruesome-ear


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 16, 2014)

Jesus H!

How about a NSFB* warning!   


*Not-Safe-For-Breakfast


----------



## AWP (Nov 16, 2014)

Google _Leslie Smith ear_ and then click on images. I'll go ahead and accept your thanks now.


----------



## Sendero (Nov 16, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Google _Leslie Smith ear_ and then click on images. I'll go ahead and accept your thanks now.



Just a flesh wound 

Her post fight pic was pretty awesome .


----------



## Grunt (Nov 16, 2014)

That's going to leave a mark. I imagine it felt pretty good too once the adrenaline went down.


----------

